# Got a new Pit Boss Lockhart with connectivity issues



## How2doit? (Jun 19, 2020)

Howdy
Well I had to get me a bigger smoker and I went this route. Did everything by the book but I can’t connect to their system. Now on the screen there is the “IT” lights blinking. I download the app but can’t get to work either. Look on the Manual for any instructions related to this “IT” blinking... maybe is supposed to be like that? HELP !


----------



## kruizer (Jun 20, 2020)

Is it blue tooth or wifi. You may need to give a code or password to connect.


----------



## RCAlan (Jun 20, 2020)

The app is Bluetooth connection and not WiFi...  The app will only work on IPhones.   Android Smartphones will not work. 

Before starting, make sure the Bluetooth feature on your iPhone is turned on.

Open Your Pit Boss APP on your iPhone 
Select the Grill Icon in the Upper Right Corner.
Enter a Zone Name and Select “Save Zone” at the Bottom of the Screen. ...
Select the Zone You Just Named.
Select the Grill Model. ...
Name Your Grill and Select Connect.

https://pitboss-grills.com/smoke-science/basics/how-to-connect-smoke-it-controller

If the app still doesn’t connect, then give PitBoss Customer Service a call...  Good luck.

Pellet Pro Austin XL and a few more mods...  In SoCal and Always...  Semper Fi


----------

